# CA: Orange County/Costa Mesa D&D game looking for players



## Wrathamon (Sep 15, 2004)

OC California Costa Mesa D&D game looking for players   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Starting up a weeknight campaign (looking like tuesdays or thursdays) at 7:30 to 11:30 in Costa Mesa. Send me an Email at [wrathamon_bsrATyahoo.com if you are interested or post here. Let me know which weekday is best for you even if its a different day, if everyone who sends me an email says Weds then we can switch. 

Currently, it is looking like it will be either Eberron or Forgotten Realms... no books are needed. 

there are currently 2 spots open (maybe 3).

thanks

-W

Also, you may want to send me an email at wrathamon_bsrATyahoo.com, if you are interested in playing in a Mission Viejo Sunday D20 fantasy game.

p.s replace the AT with @ to email me, I am trying to avoid bots that scan for email addresses. I get enough spam :\


----------



## Sephirum (Sep 18, 2004)

I sent you an e-mail, but I might as well post here too.

My friend and I have played a few games, but are relatively new. We would love to be able to take up your last two spots for a Tuesday night game.

Let us know if you're interested.


----------



## tarchon (Sep 20, 2004)

3.0 or 3.5?  I might be interested if you have a slot.  No strong preference on the day.


----------



## Wrathamon (Sep 21, 2004)

3.5


----------

